# death to gator snapper by spilo



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lower quality than what i would have liekd but anyway... how long did he last before he died? what sze tank were he and the spilo in? how big was the spilo? was it just an outright aquarium or did it have land pieces in it too?


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Thats kinda sad but cool at the same time :smile:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

sorry for the bad quality. I got tired of tking pics toay. The snapper was about 3" and the spilo is 5" and its housed in a 20g long and there were lots rocks and that stuck above water. Unfortunatly the turlte only lasted not even over night but a few hours. I even fed the spilo first before adding the turtle in.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nasty stuff....

Why did you put them together? Was the turtle supposed to be killed?
You sound kinda surprised this happened, but I think anyone could have predicted out would not work out...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i thought it would live in peace given that gator snapers are pretty vircous. I was sort of prepared that somthing may die but not that fast. Glad it was the turtle thought...


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

GRRRrrrr!!!!







Wasted turtle.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

that sucks man


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

THATS 1 MEAN SB HEH HELLA MEAN!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

who did u get the snapper from and how much u pay for it? could u hold it while it was still alive or would it try biting u?


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

that's a mean biatch!!!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i paid 25 for it. Any yes it snaps at my. It bit my friend while holding it.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

NOT an Alligator Snapper, it was a Common Snapper. Not that it makes it any better


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Expensive experiment.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

disgusting


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

now lets c som pics of this killin machine


----------



## 7urb0 (Dec 20, 2003)

i have an 8" gator snapper that would eat the spilo for dinner


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

waste









sorry that happened eric, but that was a shitty thing to do.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Honestly, what did you think would happen?


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

boo. 2 thumbs down for you. what a waste.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

so you wanted to kill that cool turtle??? or are you just ignoring what would obviously happen?? shoulda tried it with a cheap stupid turtle first in my opinion....


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

i almost did the same thing myself until common sense prevailed. I was thinking well if the p tries to attack the turtle it has its shell to hide in. but upon more brain storming i was like wait, stupid, the fish isnt stupid he'll probably go for the limbs. So i scrapped that idea. But from what it looks like my theory is correct. they do go for the limbs.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Sorry for your loss man. Lets see some pics of this said spilo.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Where the hell did u find a snapping turtle? what lfs would sell that?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

focus???
Can we see da spilo??? and this shouldnt this be in non-p pics?
Its a couple pics of a turtle....


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> i paid 25 for it. Any yes it snaps at my. It bit my friend while holding it.
> [snapback]302760[/snapback]​


Expensive feeder!! I would tell you I am sorry about your lose.. but I think you expected an outcome like this!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Do you guys even realize that this thread is *over a year old*








what was the purpose of digging this back up


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

why was this even brought back up..please do not rebring old threads up..thanks


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

whoa, this is hella old!


----------

